# GTA V not starting



## billubakra (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have installed GTA V in a Windows 10 system but the game is not even starting. Few questions, first I have also installed Social club from the setup present in GTA V folder in program files. Now the installed RG folder in Program Files has two executable files subprocess and uninstallRGSCRedistributable. When I click on the latter one, nothing happens. How to open Social Club so that a new account can be created? Second check this photo

*oi63.tinypic.com/34eyiyc.jpg

When I click on Grand Theft Auto V I get the Error 15: The game was not launched via steam client. But when I click on GTAV I get an error run using PlayGTAV.exe I am not able to find this file anywhere. I installed the game from my friend's disc who got it from some ecommerce website. The game does not give any issues in his Win 7 system. What should I do now?

Regards


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 2, 2016)

You can change the compatability settings by running in Win 7 Mode.
To do this you have to go to settings by right clicking on the exe file.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 3, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You can change the compatability settings by running in Win 7 Mode.
> To do this you have to go to settings by right clicking on the exe file.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



In this case the shortcut file created on the desktop?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes do as I said for that shortcut file
Ok

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 3, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes do as I said for that shortcut file
> Ok
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Still getting the same errors as mentioned in the first post  Any fix for the Social club issue also? Also the game is compatible for Win 10 as per RG and videos posted on YT.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 3, 2016)

Remove mods if you have any installed


----------



## dan4u (Jun 3, 2016)

did you buy this on steam or is it a retail copy?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 4, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Remove mods if you have any installed



I just installed the game from the disc, so no mods.



dan4u said:


> did you buy this on steam or is it a retail copy?



My friend bought it from eBay. Did you guys check the social club issue I have mentioned in the original post?


----------



## dan4u (Jun 6, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I just installed the game from the disc, so no mods.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought it from eBay. Did you guys check the social club issue I have mentioned in the original post?



The game launches via social club, if your friend already registered the key online then you have to use his social club account to launch the game.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 6, 2016)

dan4u said:


> The game launches via social club, if your friend already registered the key online then you have to use his social club account to launch the game.



This is the issue dear, social club is not opening. I have also installed Social club from the setup present in GTA V folder in program files. Now the installed RG folder in Program Files has two executable files subprocess and uninstallRGSCRedistributable. When I click on the latter one, nothing happens. How to open Social Club?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 9, 2016)

Any more help guys? Really want to play this game in vacations.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2016)

billubakra said:


> This is the issue dear, social club is not opening. I have also installed Social club from the setup present in GTA V folder in program files. Now the installed RG folder in Program Files has two executable files subprocess and uninstallRGSCRedistributable. When I click on the latter one, nothing happens. How to open Social Club?



Download Social Club from Rockstar Games website and try to initialize the game from it.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 10, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Download Social Club from Rockstar Games website and try to initialize the game from it.



Should I install it from the 18mb installer file from this link after deleting the older one?

Manual Link to Social Club Application Download &ndash; Rockstar Suppor

Also is creation of account mandatory to launch the game?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Should I install it from the 18mb installer file from this link after deleting the older one?
> 
> Manual Link to Social Club Application Download &ndash; Rockstar Suppor
> 
> Also is creation of account mandatory to launch the game?



Yes Download from the above link and creation of account is mandatory.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 11, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes Download from the above link and creation of account is mandatory.



Downloaded from that link but I am getting this error-

*oi68.tinypic.com/2zssmev.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Downloaded from that link but I am getting this error-
> 
> *oi68.tinypic.com/2zssmev.jpg



Just link the target directory with the game executable by giving the location of the game where it is installed. Okay.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 12, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just link the target directory with the game executable by giving the location of the game where it is installed. Okay.



Sir, please explain what you have mentioned. When I Nvidia Geforce experience panel it is detecting the game and showing all the screenshots from the game along with all the settings. The issue seems to be with Social Club and Steam.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Sir, please explain what you have mentioned. When I Nvidia Geforce experience panel it is detecting the game and showing all the screenshots from the game along with all the settings. The issue seems to be with Social Club and Steam.


[h=1]How to Resolve Errors in the Social Club Launcher for GTAV PC[/h]                 *Question: *When trying to run GTAV on PC, I am getting one of the following errors:


"Social Club failed to initialize."
"Social Club failed to load due to an incomplete installation.  Please exit the game and re-install the latest version of the Social  Club."
"A newer version of Social Club is required. The updater may have  failed. Please exit the game and install the latest version of the  Social Club."
 How can I resolve this issue?
*Answer: * The most common cause for these errors is  an incorrect installation of Social Club. If you are receiving one of  these errors, we recommend uninstalling Social Club and then  reinstalling it manually from this page. When installing the second time:


First, be sure GTAV is not running in the background. Open the Task  Manager and end the following processes if they are running (right click  the process and click "End Process"):
GTA5.exe
PlayGTAV.exe
GTAVLauncher.exe
 
Ensure you have administrator rights on your computer. Run the  Social Club Installation application as an administrator by right  clicking the application and choosing "Run as Administrator."
 If you are still experiencing the same problem, please try the additional troubleshooting below:


Verify the Steam Cache (Steam version only):
 


Load Steam.
From the Library section, right-click on the game and select Properties from the menu.
Select the Local files tab and click the Verify integrity of game cache... button.
Steam will verify the game's files - this process may take several minutes.

 

Run GTAV as an Administrator
Go to the install directory for GTAV PC
Right click "PlayGTAV.exe"
Click "Run as Administrator"

 

Verify that you have the latest version of DirectX and Visual C++. The latest versions can be downloaded from here.
If you are stuck loading, auto-signin may have failed. Press the Home key and see if you can log in manually.
Temporarily disable antivirus/security, then uninstall if disabling  does not work as a test. Be sure to reinstall and re-enable your  antivirus after the test.
Make sure that Social Club is installed to the correct directory (by default, this is: Program Files\Rockstar Games\Social Club)
 If you would like to receive an automatic email notification as soon  as there is more information or additional troubleshooting available,  please log into the Support Site and click Subscribe at the top of this  page. If you are still experiencing issues after following these  troubleshooting steps, please click Submit a Request at the top of this page.


Source:How to Resolve Errors in the Social Club Launcher for GTAV PC &ndash; Rockstar Suppor


----------



## billubakra (Jun 13, 2016)

I checked that link along with 100's of reditt threads. Check the replies below-



bssunilreddy said:


> [h=1]How to Resolve Errors in the Social Club Launcher for GTAV PC[/h]                 *Question: *When trying to run GTAV on PC, I am getting one of the following errors:
> 
> 
> "Social Club failed to initialize."
> ...



Since I am still not able to open Social Club so I will blame Social Club only


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
Any more help brother?


----------



## moltenskull (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi, I was also not able to play the game , though my error code was different (error code 16 - Social Club is not properly installed.). What I did was :

1) Download both Social Club and the launcher patch for GTA V given on this page -

Social Club Latest Setup and Patch 1.

even though it is written that the Social Club setup is for Max Payne 3 and L. A. Noire. There is no mention of GTA V ,but this is what worked for me.

2)  Download the file linked on this page as well.

Patch 2.

3) Run the three setups . I don't remember the order in which I installed them , but make sure you install the GTA V patch in the first link (1_0_505_2) before you install the one in the second link (1_0_757_4) .

P.S. - I have the retail version of the game .


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2016)

moltenskull said:


> Hi, I was also not able to play the game , though my error code was different (error code 16 - Social Club is not properly installed.). What I did was :
> 
> 1) Download both Social Club and the launcher patch for GTA V given on this page -
> 
> ...



Social club installed from your link(I didn't delete the older one, installed from the disc, just overwrote it) then first I clicked on 505 and then on the 757 patch but after selecting English Language I am still getting this error-

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing &amp; Video Hostin

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

Bade bhaiyo need your advice here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

I am not a gamer but it seems like all usual solutions are already posted here & tried by you.If possible,try installing with same cd/setup in a win 7 system.If it works there correctly then issue is with your setup & win 10.In that case nothing much can be done.In any case for gamers it is always recommended to use a stable tried & tested OS like win 7 as games are the first to experience issues with any new OS/driver update.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 23, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  [MENTION=136267]moltenskull[/MENTION]  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]

After multiple reinstalls, the game starts with the video which has few stars and RG logo and then it displays this error-

*oi63.tinypic.com/3534gn4.jpg

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2016)

Confirm game is running using nvidia graphics & not intel graphics.check nvidia control panel settings--3d settings & check gta5 is there in programs list set to use nvidia only.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Confirm game is running using nvidia graphics & not intel graphics.check nvidia control panel settings--3d settings & check gta5 is there in programs list set to use nvidia only.



Is this ok?

*oi68.tinypic.com/egpzcw.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes but just to check try the "high performance nvidia processor" option too.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes but just to check try the "high performance nvidia processor" option too.



Na bro, same error


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2016)

Then i think it is something related to win 10 & nvidia driver combination.Better ask at nvidia forum &/or gta5 forum.maybe you can try some older versions of nvidia graphics driver.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then i think it is something related to win 10 & nvidia driver combination.Better ask at nvidia forum &/or gta5 forum.maybe you can try some older versions of nvidia graphics driver.



Working. I installed *both* x86 and x64 versions of the latest C++ from here *support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977003
Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

^^That link is for "How to test outbound mail flow with a file in the Pickup folder ".


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^That link is for "How to test outbound mail flow with a file in the Pickup folder ".



Updated. Apologies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

No need for apologies  finally your problem is solved,that's good.


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 29, 2016)

The most common GTA 5 PC Errors are: Low FPS, Stuttering, Game Not Launching, Crashes and some other minor issues.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

^you failed explain each point in brief, you get only 3 marks out of 16, for listing the main points.


----------

